# Kitaoka Sig Request



## xLOTUSx (Dec 1, 2008)

The Request:

A Satoru Kitaoka sig

Pics:
I like this one but if there are other good ones feel free to go to town.

http://www.411mania.com/siteimages/navi-kitaoka_20223.jpg

Title: Satoru Kitaoka

Sub-Text: wrestlerdude

Colors: up to you

Size: whatever feels right

Avatar?: Yes


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

love Kitaoka. Looking foward to seeing this.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Here is something i did quick if you like it..


----------



## xLOTUSx (Dec 1, 2008)

Wow, those are awesome especially feeling the second one


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Restoring the thread


----------

